

Apple Siri: Powered by Apache Mesos - SEJeff
http://www.neotextus.org/2015/04/22/very-cool-day-to-be-a-mesos-developer-apple-ann/

======
SEJeff
There is also a job req open:

[https://jobs.github.com/positions/71c170fc-18de-11e4-84d8-ba...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/71c170fc-18de-11e4-84d8-baa2feb21dd1)

